# Meeting an attorney- Never done this before!



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm meeting an attorney tomorrow to discuss my possible divorce. I'm scared and nervous but really looking forward to it.. even if by some miracle we work this out, it may happen again and just knowing where to begin will be a lot less stressful.

What should I bring with me? What questions should I ask her? What's going to happen? I've never met or spoken with an attorney before.

On a side note: I'm so freaking HORNY! WTF? More so than usual... Even in my sleep I'm dreaming of sex, sex, sex. Any one else experiencing this? He works nights so he woke me up this morning so he could go to bed. I woke up horny even. We were chatting about today's plans and then I asked to borrow his gym card (things have been fairly light and amicable)... He said "If you give me a $100".... I joked "You mean a $100 of "your" money?" he smirked. I started looking through his pants on the floor to find the gym card and he said "I'll tell you where it is if you give me some sex." To be mean, I slid back the covers and started to ummmmmm fondle? him. He said "You must really want that gym card!" and then I walked away and said.. "ehh not really" and walked into the bathroom.. I brushed my teeth and I couldn't help myself.. I went back in, ripped back the covers and rode him like only an equestrian professional like myself, could.  Not sure how this is going to affect our situation.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

cashybum said:


> I'm meeting an attorney tomorrow to discuss my possible divorce. I'm scared and nervous but really looking forward to it.. even if by some miracle we work this out, it may happen again and just knowing where to begin will be a lot less stressful.
> 
> What should I bring with me? What questions should I ask her? What's going to happen? I've never met or spoken with an attorney before.
> 
> On a side note: I'm so freaking HORNY! WTF? More so than usual... Even in my sleep I'm dreaming of sex, sex, sex. Any one else experiencing this? He works nights so he woke me up this morning so he could go to bed. I woke up horny even. We were chatting about today's plans and then I asked to borrow his gym card (things have been fairly light and amicable)... He said "If you give me a $100".... I joked "You mean a $100 of "your" money?" he smirked. I started looking through his pants on the floor to find the gym card and he said "I'll tell you where it is if you give me some sex." To be mean, I slid back the covers and started to ummmmmm fondle? him. He said "You must really want that gym card!" and then I walked away and said.. "ehh not really" and walked into the bathroom.. I brushed my teeth and I couldn't help myself.. I went back in, ripped back the covers and rode him like only an equestrian professional like myself, could.  Not sure how this is going to affect our situation.



Tension, risk, even a little bit of fear can be erotic. That is what makes a lot of fetish's interesting to people. Taking from this and your other post, I still have the impression that you two are not done with each other, just both stubborn as hell. 

Maybe try MC? It is not like you guys have had a nasty betrayal or break like most around here.


----------

